

A photo tour of Seattle's Living Computer Museum - mratzloff
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mratzloff/sets/72157634396194597/

======
mratzloff
I recently went to the Living Computer Museum in Seattle and snapped a few
photos. It was really interesting for a vintage tech geek like myself.

If you're interested in more information, I've written detailed descriptions
for most of the photos, sort of like a photo story.

Anyway, I highly recommend a visit if you're in the area!

